# Anyone able to access Quinn Life?



## Nomansland (13 Jul 2012)

The quinn-life server appears to be down. I can't access their website for the last two days. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Eeyore (13 Jul 2012)

I was able to access it on Wed this week but just tried it now and I get this message:

_"The webpage at [broken link removed] might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address"_


----------



## Eithneangela (14 Jul 2012)

Same here. I sent an email to the company which took over Quinn Life last Weds - haven't had a response. I'll give them a week, then call in the cavalry! I invested money years ago which took a bath, but was starting to come back. Now, I can't see my account, don't know if all Quinn Life customers were dropped in it.


----------



## Alexmartin (15 Jul 2012)

Same problem for me.  Their email address doesn't work either.  Returns an error.


----------



## carcoy (16 Jul 2012)

*Rang Friday*

I rang their office Friday morning and was told the website was temporarily down would be back up that afternoon but I still can’t access it.


----------



## LexLuthor (16 Jul 2012)

Just rang them now - they say that they did not expect it to be down for so long and they expect it to be back up some time today.


----------



## shipibo (16 Jul 2012)

Just checked now, still seems to be down ..

Can someone post up the correct address, just to make sure.


----------



## shipibo (16 Jul 2012)

Eithneangela said:


> Same here. I sent an email to the company which took over Quinn Life last Weds - haven't had a response. I'll give them a week, then call in the cavalry! I invested money years ago which took a bath, but was starting to come back. Now, I can't see my account, don't know if all Quinn Life customers were dropped in it.




Eithne

   Can you forward on details / email of company ( Irish Life ??)

    Spoke to them today, never mentioned website was down all weekend .. goin to pull out of them


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Jul 2012)

I emailed customerservice@irishlife.ie. Got a response this morning to say they have not yet taken over the Quinn Life business, and was directed back to Quinn Life. The Quinn Life web site is still down, they don't answer the phone. I wonder what's going on? Is somebody there trying to do a Seanie with our money?


----------



## jaykayphd (17 Jul 2012)

Website back up


----------



## candyman (19 Jul 2012)

[broken link removed] - still down by my view.


----------



## jaykayphd (19 Jul 2012)

Website still up by my view.....just logged in to view my account with no issues


----------



## candyman (26 Jul 2012)

Updated my link, thanks jaykayphd


----------



## Queenspawn (13 Sep 2012)

Look like it's gone for good now?  Her'es the message on the web site.

Does anyone know about Irish Life's online offer?

_Quinn Life is in the final stages of preparation for the transfer of the majority of its policies to Irish Life. The transfer will occur on 16th September 2012 and, if you are a transferring policyholder, your policy will be held by Irish Life after that date.
Quinn Life's on-line web access will cease from close of business on 11th September 2012. You may continue to transact on your policy with Quinn Life up until 14th September via an instruction to info@quinn-life.com or by phoning 1850 77 1851.
If you are a transferring policyholder, Irish Life will write to you shortly after the transfer to provide you with details on how you can register for on-line access with Irish Life. If you are a non-transferring policyholder, you will continue to deal directly with Quinn Life._


----------

